# Please suggest motherboard + processor(Intel) for under 10k



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2008)

My friend is planning to upgrade his PC. We are looking for a good processor and motherboard. We have decided to go with Intel Core 2 Duo for the processor but not sure which one to go for in the core models. The main thing we are unsure about is which motherboard to opt for. When I had upgraded my PC a few months back I had opted for Core 2 Duo 2.13 Ghz and Intel DG 965 RY motherboard. Will this combination do? I heard someone suggest to go for Asus or MSI motherboard. We will not be much into gaming. It’s basically for software, movies etc


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2008)

C2DE8400 - 7.5k/ E7200 - 5.5k+Palit P35A - 4.2k
E7200-5.5k/E8400 - 7.5k + ASUS P5K-PL or P5K-PL c 2.7k
*
As u mentioned that u r not a serious gamer and need it juz for HTPC , just go for ASUS Mobos and if u can able to add a good gfx card later then go for Palit one..
*


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info rajkumar! I hope to get more information from others out here.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2008)

I insist on this:

e7200 @ 5.4k
MSI P45-F Neo @ 5.9k


9500GT @ 3.7k    *or*    3650 @ 3.8k


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

@ajayritik, extend your budget a little bit and get 

1) Core2Duo E8400 (7.5k)
2) ASUS P5K PL C motherboard (2.5k-3k)
3) Palit/XFX 8400GS graphics card: 1.5k-2k

You can remove E8400 and go for combination of E7200 (5.4k) and Palit 8400GS and it will be a pretty good HTPC setup with dx10 capability.
My pick would be this:

1) Athlon X2 6000+(3GHz) for 5.5k or Phenom X3 8450 (2.1GHz) for 5k
2) Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard (rev 1.1) (rev 1 has heat issues and check for rev 1.1)


For day to day work, Intel system will be faster and for running games and 3d work, amd setup will be faster as it has dx10 chip onboard


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2008)

Go for an Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 5300). It's the cheapest 45nm processor you can buy now. Go for the mobo suggested by any of the other members. For my new PC, I'm going for the MSI P35 Neo- F (Rs 4000). Also, for any good HTPC, an 8400GS based card is a must. Xpert Vision 8400GS 256 MB is available for just Rs 1500.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

E7200 + MSI P35 Neo-F + Sparkle/Gigabyte 8400GS 128 MB .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I insist on this:
> 
> e7200 @ 5.4k
> MSI P45-F Neo @ 5.9k
> ...





Go for this one, I promise you won't regret.

And you also can get the 9400GT for Rs. 2700


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

^9500GT is a nice card. You cant go wrong with it .


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 6, 2008)

desiibond said:


> @ajayritik, extend your budget a little bit and get
> 
> 1) Core2Duo E8400 (7.5k)
> 2) ASUS P5K PL C motherboard (2.5k-3k)
> ...


Dude I'm not so familiar with some of the PC things. Could you tell me what would be the main purpose of having *Palit/XFX 8400GS graphics card. *I really don't know about this graphics card thing. I presume it would be mainly for people who play lot of games and mulitimedia. This PC is primarily for having SAP installed on watching movies I dont think we will be doing lot of gaming especially the high resolution stuff. But still let me know what would be my advantages of having a graphic card as compared to not having one. 

What do you mean by HTPC setup?

Today I checked out at some of the computer stores and I couldn't find the following motherboards as suggested here in the thread:
ASUS P5K-PL or P5K-PL
MSI P45-F Neo
ASUS P5K PL C
MSI P35 Neo- F

The ones that are available are 
Intel DG 31 GL
Intel DG 31 PR

But I found out that the above motherboards do not support Windows Server 2003. As the PC is primarily for using SAP and SAP requires Windows Server 2003. The above two intel motherboards are ruled out. The suggested motherboards if we need Server 2003 are
Gigabyte 31
Asus 31

I was not able to get the exact model for the above motherboards. Can anybody help me on this?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

^^HTPC stands for Home Theatre Personal Computer.
You've got the wrong idea. Graphics cards are not only for games. Mid range and high end graphics cards are required to play some of the latest games. For watching movies, although a graphics card is not absolutely necessary, it makes the work of the processor much less. Buying an 8400GS based card will make movie watching a lot better.

As for the other query, why don't you order the motheboards from other cities and get someone to assemble the parts?


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I'm not really sure that I would like to go for a graphics card. We will be using this predominantly for software stuff maybe sometimes watching movies. But primarily it's for installing the softwares. So I'm mostly looking for any compatibility issues with regards to the software with the hardware. I would say it's almost decided that we would not be going with a graphics card unless it's need is very much justified. 

I also wanted to add that I was able to find the following mother board
Gigabyte DS3 965 P

Don't know how good this is.

Will be waiting for some more feedback from you all.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ okay.

You can go for Gigabyte of ASUS G31 chipset based motherboards,

you can get them for 2.5k-3k

for SAP you need atleast a 500gig HDD.

I heard new version of SAP takes around 200Gig of HDD space.

You invest most in CPU

Seriously, get E8200. It's wider FSB will be definitely useful.


----------

